# Finally! My first bunny.



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

It seems that I can never get a rabbit when I'm rabbit hunting, but maybe if I carry a shotgun when I check my trapline...

I normally carry a .22 when I check my traps, in case I've got something in one of the leghold traps that I want to shoot. This time, I was only resetting my traps after tripping them before a 3 day trip. So I carried the 870 instead and I got a volunteer. My first bunny ever.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

YAHOOO!!! There are still some rabbits.


----------

